# Newly updated website at Fort Perch Rock



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hyer Guys
Just to let you know we have recently updated our website at F.P.R.
Please read the NEWS section about our latest project we have been tasked with. Many thanks. ftf.
http://www.fortperchrockmarineradiomuseum.co.uk


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

E X C E L L E N T!

= salaams es bv de gwzm + VA


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Excellent effort John. I hope the word gets round about your Titanic project and that many people donate. I am sorry I am too far away to contribute to the effort now but a donation is en route via Paypal.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

GWZM and Tony Selman
Many thanks guys and thanks for donation tony,cheers 73's de ftf


----------



## ian fears (Dec 1, 2005)

visited last saturday with my son who is a leading hand comms rfa , i wanted him to see what real men had to deal with !!!! well worth a visit , i even managed to send perfect morse [ my opinion ] after 38 years not touching a key, pity no one about to chat with but intend to go there again .


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

An excellent site all RO's will be proud of that site.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

What a great site, well done to all involved for all your efforts ...


----------

